# Venting Smoke - Traeger Jr.



## gov- (Nov 2, 2012)

Traeger chamber mods... I guess I'll just shoot from the hip, skip all the BS and cut straight to the chase.  If there is already a thread about this I apologize - I couldn't find it.

I want to cut a hole on the side of the chamber to put a stack on it so I can vent the smoke up and over my two story house.  Trying to quit smoking the neighbor out.  What am I getting myself into if I RVT seal the lid, plug the vents on the back of the chamber and the drip pan hole to run the smoke out the added hole?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2012)

Why is smoke so bad?

There will be some pressure in the long pipe, and it may not draft correctly

The smoke may cool in the pipe, and cause condensation


----------



## gov- (Nov 2, 2012)

The smoke isn't billowing like a forest fire but he always has his windows open.  I'm just trying to get it up in the air out of his face.  Any idea how to do this correctly?  I guess I don't know much about the physics of smoke (if it's different than air)

I also want to make a statement kind of like sticking a flag in some other country's dirt.  Instead of raising a flag, I want to raise a stack in CA!!


----------



## gov- (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I've done the first step of my traeger "mod" - RVT sealed the lid.  We will see what happens today after worked.


----------



## troy paddock (Aug 8, 2013)

How did it work? I want to seal up my out lets for cold smoking. RVT is sealent? what type of patch did you use to close the hole?


----------



## gov- (Jul 17, 2014)

Troy Paddock said:


> How did it work? I want to seal up my out lets for cold smoking. RVT is sealent? what type of patch did you use to close the hole?


Yes RVT high temp seal. I found it in Ace. It worked awesome and has still perform well to this day; so well that the smoke billows from the dome temp gauge. 

I didn't block the vents.


----------

